# '05 Acura TL Alternator Whine



## jxy234 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm getting an alternator whinning noise thru my speakers that gets louder as the accelerator is pressed. But no noise at all when engine is not running and key is just in accessories mode. Everything is OEM on this car. Dealer first told me it was my radio but I put in another factory radio and noise is still same. Now dealer thinks it is the amplifier (located behind passenger kick panel) which they want $481 for part only. Before I go about replacing the Amp, does anyone know if this is truly causing the problem and putting in a new OEM amp will resolve this annoying buzzing sound?
Thanks!
John


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

It is the amplifier. Have the same car and it had the same issue. You can find more over at acurazine.com. Replace the amp and it will fix the problem.


----------



## jxy234 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the post! Did you put in the same amp as before a new OEM one. I did find a new OEM one (39186-SEP-A01) online for total of $302 which is much better than the $481 my local dealer wanted for the part. And wanted $622 if they install it. Give me a break!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Look on ebay. You can find then used for around $100. Or go to Acurazine.com and get the Rockford amp with the OEM harness already adapted. Plugs right up. More power.


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd be tempted to disassemble my factory amp and take a peek with a lupe. Usually whines can be traced back to cold solders.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Why would you spend that kind of money on a factory amp when you can get an aftermarket for the same price? If you really want one, I'll sell you mine.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Or go to Acurazine.com and get the Rockford amp with the OEM harness already adapted. Plugs right up. More power.


Please don't. Lots of issues going on with that at the moment. Travis has to fix some stuff. Lots of people are having many issues with his PNP solution.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> Please don't. Lots of issues going on with that at the moment. Travis has to fix some stuff. Lots of people are having many issues with his PNP solution.


Agreed, but I wouldn't mind having that harness.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Agreed, except that I don't like the center routed in with the left channel. That is not going to work well. You have the harness. He is just taking the plugs out of the factory amps and wiring them to the rockford for the PNP. If you have your factory amp, it would be cakewalk to do. (not sure what you would do with it, but you would have it...lol).


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

I knew that little RF amp would be a headache from the get go. I've told a few people that PM'd me that I personally wouldn't spend that kind of money for a tiny upgrade like that. You can find plenty of small amps to hide that will give you tons more power


----------



## jxy234 (Dec 24, 2011)

BuickGN, are you saying you have a factory OEM Amp (39186-SEP-A01) for my '05 TL laying around that you will sell to me? I've looked on eBay but there aren't any I've been able to locate yet. And did I understand from some previous posts that the consenus was to NOT buy a Rockford amp w/OEM harness rather than putting back in another OEM amp. I also tookt the amp out and looked at it but I didn't have a clue what to look for...just tons of stuff on a circuit board...and nothing looked "blown".
Thanks,
John


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

jxy234 said:


> BuickGN, are you saying you have a factory OEM Amp (39186-SEP-A01) for my '05 TL laying around that you will sell to me? I've looked on eBay but there aren't any I've been able to locate yet. And did I understand from some previous posts that the consenus was to NOT buy a Rockford amp w/OEM harness rather than putting back in another OEM amp. I also tookt the amp out and looked at it but I didn't have a clue what to look for...just tons of stuff on a circuit board...and nothing looked "blown".
> Thanks,
> John


Actually, now that you point it out, the '05 and '06 might be different. I remember the way they handle the rear speakers could be different. '04-'05 used the rears as fill while '06 and up ran them at full volume. I'll check the part number to be sure though. Can't remember if that was '04 only that was different or '04-'05.

I would honestly spend your money on an aftermarket amp, maybe one of the smaller units that can fit under a seat. The only downside is you would lose the ability to use 5.1 surround disks in the car but not many people use them and they're not available anymore anyway.

A small class D 6 channel like the JL XD series would power every speaker in the car, sound great, and provide ample power if you ever decide to upgrade speakers in the future.


----------



## jxy234 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks GN,
I think I would prefer to have amp in same spot behind passenger side right kick panel as I don't want to mess with extra wires. Do you kn0w how the aftermarket amplifiers like the JL XD series you mentioned connect up with the OEM amp's existing wiring harness in my car?


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

NO amp connects to OEM wire harness. You have to figure out what is front, rear and w/e else you got in your car and hook it into the amp.


----------

